# Sram doubletab flat bar shifters compatibility



## TripleAcc (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/doubletap-10-flat-bar-road-shifters

Do they work well with a Rival groupset? Any experience about it?


----------



## TripleAcc (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sl-700-10-speed-shifters

new shifters for flat bar, anyone who tested them?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, if they're new, it's unlikely that anyone has used them. Do you have any reason to suspect they _wouldn't_ work well?

Asad


----------



## TripleAcc (Nov 21, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Well, if they're new, it's unlikely that anyone has used them. Do you have any reason to suspect they _wouldn't_ work well?
> 
> Asad



unlikely but not impossible


----------

